# Tivo + Skype = video calling for all!



## mgraves (May 1, 2004)

In recent months Skype has partnered with various consumer electronics companies to launch video calling via the family HDTV. They call this the Skype-For-TV initiative, and it involves LG, Samsung and Panasonic, as well as In-Store Solutions.

The TV makers were provided with an embedded Skype client that gets built into the TVs. To support video calling they added a USB interface to a video camera. This is like a webcam except that it includes the H.264 video encoder chip in the camera module. That's critical since the TVs don't have the computer power to encode video, only decode it.

In-Store Solutions is selling the Freetalk Everyman webcam and another variant targeted at the Samsung TVs. Panasonic has sourced their own webcam module, which includes a microphone array.

The thing about all of this is that it requires a user to buy a new, relatively high-end HDTV. I for one have a perfectly good 2 year old HDTV that's already hooked up to a computer...my TivoHD!

More recently Skype has announced SkypeKit, which is an SDK intended to allow a broad range of manufacturers to embed Skype clients into a variety of consumer electronics. This is about to go into limited beta later this month.

IHMO, SkypeKit is a prime opportunity for Tivo to step up and add value. If Tivo were to implement a Skype client functionality then the Tivo user base would instantly become the largest faction of users in the Skype-For-TV initiative. It would be awesome!

I've already written a couple of blog posts about this, but the silly board won't let me include the links. 

I've got the Freetalk Everyman webcam and find that I can even have 720 video calls from my netbook!

What do you think? Is Skype on Tivo something that you would use? Can we get the company motivated to act on this?

I think that the combination of Tivo + Skype would be good for both companies.


----------



## mgraves (May 1, 2004)

I was hoping that I could get my sig added to the post so that you'd have the url for my blog where you can find the posts mentioned above.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You have to have a minimum number of posts to include links.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've thought that they should do something like this for years! I think it would be an awesome addition. And the bets part is that it would integrate with your TV viewing so TiVo could pause the show when you get an incoming call and then resume it when you're done. Unlike other solutions which would simply overlay the current video or block it out completely.

Dan


----------



## mgraves (May 1, 2004)

Indications are that the hardware platform prior to the Series 4 (premier) doesn't have the raw cpu power to handle the task. However, I would happily buy two new Tivo Premier units to get this capability. I would definitely NOT buy two new HDTVs in the $3k range, which is what the Samsung, Panasonic & LG TVs with on-board Skype client cost.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

mgraves said:


> Indications are that the hardware platform prior to the Series 4 (premier) doesn't have the raw cpu power to handle the task.


Raw CPU power to do what? On the face of it, it's just a streaming video app.


----------



## mgraves (May 1, 2004)

mikeyts said:


> Raw CPU power to do what? On the face of it, it's just a streaming video app.


There are a few things that it would need to do.

- Manage the session, controlling the interface to the Skype cloud
- Manage the video coming from the USB camera
- Encode the audio stream using the SILK codec, presuming its coming from a USB attached microphone
- Sync the audio & the video
- Present a GUI to the end user

It's not a trivial amount of processing. Given that the Series 3 boxes have CPU about the equivalent of a Pentium II @ 233MHz its simply unclear if that's enough cpu to run the embedded skype client.

OTOH, the cpu in the Tivo Premier has been cited as being closer to a PentiumIII @ 600Mhz


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

mgraves said:


> There are a few things that it would need to do.
> 
> - Manage the session, controlling the interface to the Skype cloud
> - Manage the video coming from the USB camera
> ...


Yes, it will be awhile before TiVo tech gets out of the 80's and from the looks of things they would most likely be bought out from under us before that ever happens.

However, the IPad is about to run skype. I said it before and I'll say it again, Tivo (maybe the people who did their new web page) or anyone at this point should come up with an integrated app to work with the TiVo that solves a lot of the cpu, Netflix, query remote and other UI problems while Tivo goes through what ever they are going through! Don't tell me the IPad already has a TiVo app. because it's a poor app. that just stands in the way of what can be done by someone who knows what they are doing. It would be worth money to you TiVo if you get in on this now! :up:

A UBS dongel that allows the IPad to taker over TiVo UI functionality throughout the HD line!


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

TiVo are you listening?


----------



## frchndn (Jan 18, 2002)

Logitech now has a special HD webcam for the Revue, but it sucks because it only works with Logitech's video conferencing software. TiVo could do the exact same thing, brand their own webcam and sell it for $100-$150. Don't tell me that the iPhone, iPad, and Samsung and Panasonic TVs have better processors than TiVo Premiere!

I see TV-top webcams becoming very popular in 2011. Every family I know wants this in their family room.


----------



## Vect0r (Nov 2, 2010)

All my friends and family are ugly. I have no desire to see them while I actually talk to them!  But seriously, a TiVo branded camera for TV's would be pretty cool. I am not going to hold my breath though.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

frchndn said:


> Logitech now has a special HD webcam for the Revue, but it sucks because it only works with Logitech's video conferencing software. TiVo could do the exact same thing, brand their own webcam and sell it for $100-$150. Don't tell me that the iPhone, iPad, and Samsung and Panasonic TVs have better processors than TiVo Premiere!
> 
> I see TV-top webcams becoming very popular in 2011. Every family I know wants this in their family room.


TiVo DVRs are busily recording two real time streams and could also be asked to send another file out to another place in real time. The CPU is simply always busy foing the primary DVR task of recording.
TiVo has trouble selling boxes at the current price point, so upping the hardware like the CPU would be a real risk as it raises the price point. SO getting the hardware in place to make a good Skype app is not likely to happen

Most people Skype via laptops that I know. My family has little desire to have our whole family room on skype and there are far, far better things to watch on TV than my relatives. laptop skype is all the skype I need


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

I would love to see this happen.. but since there is no upsale or annual fee on it, and because large cable companies issueing Tivo's would frown on it as they also serve internet bandwidth, I see this never coming to Tivo.

I think most if not all future Tivo development is going to require a pay to use feature set and a way for the cable company to make money as well.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Cable companies deploying TiVos can simply disable features they don't approve of. There are already several cable based TiVos that don't support Netflix or Amazon because they conflict with their VOD service.

Dan


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Joe3 said:


> Yes, it will be awhile before TiVo tech gets out of the 80's and from the looks of things they would most likely be bought out from under us before that ever happens.


If only TiVo would put in the Intel i7 chip with Sandy Bridge and still sell the whole box for $50.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

By the way, I just bought a $130 Panasonic DMP-BDT110, a 3D BD player, which has a video Skype. It has the full Spring Viera Cast suite:








Its Netflix player is the HTML5-based version running on the PS3 right now, with full access to 5.1 sound and closed captions on those titles which have them (but no access to the 1080p video encodings); it's performance is not as good as the PS3's, but unlike the PS3 it will bitstream DD+.

Of course some of their 2011 televisions have their Viera Link system, which is like a tablet on your TV screen, with all of those things and an app store.

I bought it primarily to get access to the Prime Eligible Amazon streams (I also tried a Roku and decided to return it).


----------



## Joey P (Oct 20, 2002)

How about before letting the TiVo Skype, we let the programmers work on getting it to stream Netflix without rebooting, or getting us the Hulu+ they've been promising? Maybe getting the rest of the menus into HDUI or cleaning up the programming so it doesn't freeze for 90 seconds after deleting a show.
One thing at a time.


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

My extended family has been video calling each other for a couple years. Skype has been the software of choice for audio and video calling, but it seems lately, with updates, Skype is more intrusive with pop-up screens when it should be dormant. Skype can also be used peer-to-peer. I'm not sure I trust Skype to be on my task bar full time as it has been in the past. I no longer automatically start Skype with Windows.

Problem is, if Skype isn't running in the background, you can't hear incoming calls from family and friends. Don't mean to sound paranoid, but can Skype be working while we sleep? My computer is pretty much on 24/7.


----------



## ElPuerco (Jul 13, 2003)

It would be neat, but I don't see the point. There are TVs out, and coming out, with Skype built in. I'd rather my TV handle Skype and my TiVo to handle recording.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo with Skype is just a way to add value to a device you already own. Not everyone can afford a new TV, or even another black box to add to their current TV, just to make video calls.

Dan


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

ElPuerco said:


> It would be neat, but I don't see the point. There are TVs out, and coming out, with Skype built in. I'd rather my TV handle Skype and my TiVo to handle recording.


I strongly disagree. The UI on most TV widgets is absolutely horrible. That and you'd have to use the TV's remote to deal with it. No thanks.

It'd be interesting having a skype interface with the Tivo, but truth be told I don't see myself using it. Not unless there was also a box sold that allowed tying a regular telephone into it. Not some USB handset crap. Give me a way to tie my existing 5ghz cordless phones into it and then maybe.


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Cable companies deploying TiVos can simply disable features they don't approve of. There are already several cable based TiVos that don't support Netflix or Amazon because they conflict with their VOD service.


Yeah.. but my point is, at this point, Tivo isn't spending any time developing anything that the cable companies are not asking for.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

bschuler2007 said:


> Yeah.. but my point is, at this point, Tivo isn't spending any time developing anything that the cable companies are not asking for.


How would you know that?


----------



## mjgraves (Oct 11, 2003)

Logitech just this past week released another version of their HD Webcam, this time designed specifically for use with Panasonic Viera HDTVs with Skype.

That camera has a built-in H.264 encoder, just like the Freetalk Everyman Webcam that Skype sells. The dedicated silicon encoder justifies the premium price for the webcam. It offloads the task of encoding the video to the camera.

That in theory opens up the scope of opportunity for TivoHD models to run an embedded Skype client, should Tivo ever decide to give it a try.

Of course, now that Skype is part of M$ their game is sure to change.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

mjgraves said:


> Logitech just this past week released another version of their HD Webcam, this time designed specifically for use with Panasonic Viera HDTVs with Skype.
> 
> That camera has a built-in H.264 encoder, just like the Freetalk Everyman Webcam that Skype sells. The dedicated silicon encoder justifies the premium price for the webcam. It offloads the task of encoding the video to the camera.


Are you telling me that all previous webcams actually send a color video bit raster over USB in realtime?


----------



## wb3fsr (Feb 13, 2011)

Not a chance now with MS!


----------



## brewman (Jun 29, 2003)

Personally, I have no desire to have skype on my tv and really don't see the value. If I'm watching TV I don't want to have it constantly pausing for a video chat or instant messaging - not to mention how bad the audio would be with a microphone probably over by the TV. I'd much rather have skype on a laptop so I can watch TV and communicate simultaneously if I like.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Who says it has to pause the TV? It could display the video chat in a PIP type window.

Personally I don't think that video chatting is really going to take off in the real world. Even if you move it away from the PC and make it more accessible I think privacy issues are going to kill it after the initial novelty wears off. I mean who really wants every who calls to see them? And even if there is an option to block the video so the caller can't see you then you're stuck talking to your TV speaker phone style, which can be awkward. I think family will continue to use it for special occasions when everyone is dressed and presentable, but turning every call into a video call is probably never going to happen.

Dan


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Who says it has to pause the TV? It could display the video chat in a PIP type window.
> 
> Personally I don't think that video chatting is really going to take off in the real world. Even if you move it away from the PC and make it more accessible I think privacy issues are going to kill it after the initial novelty wears off. I mean who really wants every who calls to see them? And even if there is an option to block the video so the caller can't see you then you're stuck talking to your TV speaker phone style, which can be awkward. I think family will continue to use it for special occasions when everyone is dressed and presentable, but turning every call into a video call is probably never going to happen.
> 
> Dan


It'd be good fit for deaf people like me but I already have Sorenson VP-200 so I do not think I will use Skype on TV using XBox360 w/Kinect all that often but it is useful when I talk to my parents on a skype video call to chat or/and for them to see my kids so in that it's all good. http://news.softpedia.com/news/Micr...echnology-on-Xbox-360-and-Kinect-199530.shtml


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Skype on the TV works great for us. Using a computer with webcam connected to it now. Mainly for video chats with the grandparents. Not for much else though. We've used it both with and without video and it works great. Surprisingly the handsfree aspect of it works MUCH better than typical speakerphone walkie-talkie style.

Is it going to replace other kinds of calling? Of course not. But it'd be great to be able to use the Tivo by itself instead of having a computer more or less dedicated to the purpose.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

wkearney99 said:


> Skype on the TV works great for us. ...


Don't worry, I'm sure Microsoft will be able to fix that.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

ElPuerco said:


> It would be neat, but I don't see the point. There are TVs out, and coming out, with Skype built in. I'd rather my TV handle Skype and my TiVo to handle recording.


The 6 TV's I have in my house don't handle Skype or Netflix, so someone with TV's already setup and a Tivo & wireless connection may like the optional feature through a Tivo box just requiring we buy a USB camera for $30.

I think it'd be nice :up:


----------



## jwagner010 (Dec 8, 2007)

With the Premiere updates coming in July, are we likely to see Skype in 2012? This would be a great addition to the Tivo and help Tivo be more relevant when it comes to it being a central media hub device.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

If they did skype (or facetime) that would pretty much be the only thing that would make me consider replacing my TivoHD units. Assuming, of course, that they're going to make it a 'Premiere or newer' sort of upgrade.


----------

